# stolen tack and equipment recovered by horse watch



## dinsarsio (5 December 2015)

£2000 worth of tack and equipment stolen from two incidents in North Wales recovered by horse watch

http://www.north-wales.police.uk/ne...tch-praised-after-stolen-items-recovered.aspx


----------

